# My latest and first saya



## MrCoffee (Jul 1, 2017)

Another birthday.....

Canarywood with blackwood and a poplar saya.


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 1, 2017)

Really nice! Is the saya chiseled out like traditionally done? If so, how hard was the wood to chisel?


----------



## MrCoffee (Jul 1, 2017)

i hollowed out one 1/4 board for the cavity then planed down another 1/4 board to 1/8 for the "cap"

used a single bevel carving knife( scraps from my fist batch) as a sort of chisel, a proper chisel would have been a lot faster, it was pretty straightforward though, the poplar is regular and works easily.


----------



## WOK-a-holic (Jul 1, 2017)

nice !:thumbsup:


----------

